# Goldfish got stuck



## xoxsarahxox

So I havent posted on here in a while but today I came home to my goldfish being stuck in the little ornament in his tank!! Ive had that ornament forever and he never goes in there so I didnt even think of it as a danger....I managed to pull him out manually by gently lifting his back bottom fin up enough to pull him out, I dont know how long he was stuck, hes been thrashing around so his fins are bleeding and ratty and hes lost some scales off his tail end. Do you guys think he will heal up just fine? Hes acting okay swimming around normally, Ugh poor thing I took out the stupid ornament by the way. I feel terrible!


----------



## Fishpunk

Keep his water clean. Do more water changes than usual and give him high quality food. He should heal up but injury leaves him prone to infection, fungus, and other nasties. Keep an eye out for anything that looks unusual so you can hit it as early as possible if something does go wrong.

And I'd remove the ornament.


----------



## xoxsarahxox

Thank you for the advice! I did take the ornament out, I definately dont want him stuck again i was freaking out when I saw he couldnt back out!


----------



## LucyGoosey

Okay I am soooo sorry to hear he is hurt and I hope he gets better but the pic of him in the ornament is so funny. I don't know why but a giant goldfish in an old timey wagon is just precious. 

I really think he will be okay, the damage doesn't look too severe!


----------



## bmlbytes

Keep the water clean. If you have it add a small amount of melafix. If you have another filter add it to the tank. He will heal OK if you make sure there is nothing bad in the water. 

Also, I know it was a sad thing for it, but the picture with him in the ornament is somewhat humorous.


----------



## phlyergirl

Poor fishie! I also had to remove an ornament from my goldfish tank because they would go in and couldn't figure out how to get out. 

He'll be okay, I bet. I'd do some extra water changes the next couple of days if it were me. 

The picture is kind of funny. lol


----------



## xoxsarahxox

Thanks for the advice everyone! Oh I thought it was absolutley hilarious.....until I realized he was stuck in there!! Its already looking better, the blood in his fins has gone down a bit and his tail isnt looking so red/raw anymore I will make sure to keep his tank extra clean though!!


----------



## xoxsarahxox

Hey all so I thought he was healing up really well, Ive been keeping his water clean. Today I noticed the areas where he hurt himself have now turned black Is this healing or an infection of some sort? I will try and get some pics up, its hard getting pics as he never stays still lol


----------



## phlyergirl

That's a good sign. That's healing.


----------

